# Reservoir Placement



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm looking to install a Devils Own meth kit on my mk4 1.8t. I am shaved bay, so I don't have a windshield washer fluid reservoir. So my question is - can I mount my meth tank in my trunk? I would imagine that the pump would have to be in the engine bay, but i don't know if it's a gravity or suction fed pump. 

Any feed back would be greatly appreciated. 

TIA 
-Brah


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

You can mount the pump right next to the resivoir in the trunk of your car no problem.


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

You may need a solenoid up near the nozzle if you park nose-down on hills a lot and the tank is in the trunk.


----------

